# Masterbuilt Customer Service Run Around



## mrwizard (Jan 24, 2011)

So far not so good. Received a 30" digital model 0910 as a gift for Christmas. Finally had a chance to try it out last weekend and the result was some fairly decent pork ribs. The lack of smoke issue that I am now aware of due to this forum and actual use prompted me to contact Masterbuilt about the retro kit.

The ribs were good but I did notice a serious lack of smoke flavor along with the wood chips not burning completely, no ash etc. Since they have a retro kit I'm clearly not the only one with this opinion/problem.

Sent an email asking how to get one? They did reply early today, Monday, and said to call their customer service with model and serial number. OK, no problem.......called.......on hold 5-10-15 minutes..........Gave up! Emailed them again about the stuck on hold for way too long. The reply:

"I am sorry for that. The retro kit would need to be called in. Try calling tomorrow, Mondays are our busiest day of the week."

I actually tried calling them 3 times today. Minimum of 10 minutes on hold before giving it up. The longest I waited was actually almost a good 20 minutes. Can almost repeat from memory the recorded msg that plays over and over.....

So Masterbuilt will respond to emails but give you the call us and wait on hold run around instead of trying to resolve the issue by email at least if possible. Why would they not be able to handle it via email with all info needed? Model, Serial number etc. How about, what's your shipping address and we will get a kit on the way? Nope! You have to keep calling and calling and calling.

What about folks that are deaf or hard of hearing? Do they still have to call?

The best way to make a new customer a former customer is to make it a hassle to actually use their product as intended.

Current but possibly former Masterbuilt Customer. Depends on how much hassle this will end up being........Stay tuned!

PS. Great site with tons of excellent info!!!!!


----------



## eman (Jan 24, 2011)

Every site you call for CS will be the same way . i have used the mes 40 for years and have never had a problem w/ their cs. yes you may have to wait a few but that's just the way it is.


----------



## hkeiner (Jan 25, 2011)

I easily got a retro kit from Masterbuilt for my MES 40 with no trouble or delay.

Before I received and installed the upgrade kit, I tried the mod shown in the below link. In my opinion, I found that the mod (cutting out the panel between the element and the small tray) worked so well that I would have not bothered getting the retro kit. Just thought I would mention this in case you are not able to get satisfaction obtaining the retro kit.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98890/masterbuilt-upgrade-kit-inspired-mod-with-q-view


----------



## vernski (Jan 25, 2011)

Mrwizard another way is to PM Darryl The MES Tech-guy on this forum and he will take of you. But be patient as he is a busy dude he monitors the forums as time permits so calling Masterbuilt can be also be frustrating as well so just hang in there and be persistent...Vernski


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 25, 2011)

I have called several times and had no wait time...

Good luck.

 Craig


----------



## mrwizard (Jan 25, 2011)

Retro kit shipping out tomorrow. Before I had chance to see if I was going to get through on the phone today I received an email this morning letting me know the kit is on the way. Also got a PM from Darryl offering to push it out the door ASAP if needed. Updates as they happen!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrwizard,

I've also had good luck with Masterbuilt Customer Service.  I did have to wait, but that's just a fact of life these days!

Be thankful that you got an "English Speaking" Customer Service Rep, who resides in the United States of America!!!

I'm dealing with a $63,000 hospital bill and the insurance company uses "Offshore Customer Service", and I know his name is NOT John!!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2011)

I knew they'd take care of you.

I'm glad they got you fixed up before you gave up on them---You won't be sorry!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 26, 2011)

I know we would all like to think that our problems are the only one that CS reps have to deal with but unfortunately they must deal with all customers and sometimes we have to wait in line just like at the grocery store...

Just be patient and everything will work out, Masterbuilt has great customer service...

My dealings with MES Customer service has been through Darryl (MBTechguy) here on the forum and the service was 5 star...


----------



## mrwizard (Feb 3, 2011)

Retro kit showed up today. Will install it tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## sawzall (Feb 10, 2011)

I still have not been able to get a retro kit up here in Canada. Was told to deal with their Canadian warranty company, Winners who know nothing about the retro kit.  And the 7 times I've called Masterbuilt directly they have told me they're out of stock currently. And I need 2 of the darned things as I have one of my own and I bought one for my father too.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad to hear they got things taken care of. I have only email them about ordering parts so I I have never had to actually call them but I was very surprised how fast they go back to me via email. I even emailed them back a few times with more questions and every time they get right back to me. So far they have been good to work with.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2011)

sawzall said:


> I still have not been able to get a retro kit up here in Canada. Was told to deal with their Canadian warranty company, Winners who know nothing about the retro kit.  And the 7 times I've called Masterbuilt directly they have told me they're out of stock currently. And I need 2 of the darned things as I have one of my own and I bought one for my father too.


Try to PM Darryl direct.

Here is his personal profile page:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/user/mbtechguy

Just go there & click on "Send a private message".

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Mrwizard said:


> Retro kit showed up today. Will install it tomorrow and see how it goes.


Glad you stuck with it. Masterbuilt makes a good smoker that I'm sure you will enjoy for many smokes to come!


----------



## djm3801 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got my MES 40 last week. Called them Friday for retro kit. They asked for serial number. It is on its way. Fast answer, intelligent person on the other end of the line, no hassles, Perfect experience. Will cut out that metal panel before it goes in, With customer service like that, I am glad I bought one of these even if it is made in China. Almost everything afforable is anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2011)

djm3801 said:


> Got my MES 40 last week. Called them Friday for retro kit. They asked for serial number. It is on its way. Fast answer, intelligent person on the other end of the line, no hassles, Perfect experience. Will cut out that metal panel before it goes in, With customer service like that, I am glad I bought one of these even if it is made in China. Almost everything afforable is anyway.


Cut out what metal panel?

The retro kit requires no cutting.

Bear


----------



## djm3801 (Mar 27, 2011)

DUH!  Was basing that on a photo I saw of installing the retro kit. Good!  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2011)

djm3801 said:


> DUH!  Was basing that on a photo I saw of installing the retro kit. Good!  Thanks!




This is all you will have to do:

Link:

http://www.masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv

Bear


----------



## markk (Mar 27, 2011)

Bear,

Although not in the attached video or instructions included with the kit, I did use a Dremel tool to cut the sheet metal divider out of the chip loader.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkK said:


> Bear,
> 
> Although not in the attached video or instructions included with the kit, I did use a Dremel tool to cut the sheet metal divider out of the chip loader.


Yeah, I gotta do that too, but I keep putting it off, because I use one of my AMNS for 99.9% of my smoking time.

Originally I thought you could just not push it in all the way, if you want to drop chips on the near side of the drawer, but I noticed my chip loader won't turn, unless I have it all the way in, so I can only drop chips on the far end.

Bear


----------



## ajbert (May 3, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I emailed Masterbuilt yesterday about my 30"er and requesting the retro fit.  Thought I may have missed the party on getting it but received an email today that they have already processed the request and it will be sent out promptly!  I bought a "pre-seasoned" demo model that was used a couple of years ago and then misplaced.  Bought it for a steal and really didn't think CS would honor the retro fit, but they did!  Can't be happier at the moment until it shows up.


----------



## toby bryant (May 3, 2013)

MrWiizard,

I am shocked to hear that!  I have dealt with Masterbuilt on several occasions and have always received excellent customer service!  I am glad to hear that they took care of you.


----------

